# My Go-To BCAA Breakfast



## MidwestBeast (Feb 29, 2016)

Several months back, I transitioned into working out first thing in the morning. This is after years and years of lifting in the afternoons, when the last time I'd worked out upon rising (save for a random blip before a roadtrip vacation or something like that) had been back in college.

Needless to say, it took some getting used to! But I can happily say now that I won't be going back. I _*love*_ working out first thing in the morning. In fact, now if I miss a morning session for some reason (wanted to sleep in, had a conference, etc.), I find it near impossible to make myself get in there in the afternoon or evening! Not to mention the endorphin rush first thing in the morning to carry me through the day is great. But, I digress...

In addition to this change, I'm also someone who is on a prescription of levothyroxine for my sluggish thyroid due to Hashimoto's autoimmune disorder. Only reason that's important is you have to wait some time before eating after you take it. I don't like working out without at least consuming _*something*_, so BCAAs were the obvious choice for me.

There are a lot of BCAA products out there and many of them are good. I honestly just kind of stumbled onto this one as I was trying different ones that we carried in the Muscle Research store and I was more than pleasantly surprised after I took my first taste. But before I get to that, the profile is important, too:





You've got your onslaught of B-vitamins, along with D and E. This isn't terribly important to me, as my multi-vitamin covers my bases here, but the B-vitamins in this particular case are a nice touch. You've also got sodium and magnesium, which would make this a wonderful choice for intra-workout use, as well. You've got 5g BCAAs at the standard 2:1:1 ratio, accompanied by glutamine (2g) and lysine (1.25g). Perhaps the most surprising part, to me, was the inclusion of the L-Alanine (1g) and the HICA (1g). I absolutely love HICA and that just makes this product for me. I got my first real taste of HICA with MyoSynergy and then saw it in Strafe, as well as Ergonine -- all solid products. So any chance I get to utilize HICA, you better bet I will.

Now, onto the taste:




The MR Store currently sells orange and pi?a colada as the 2 flavor options. I have yet to try the latter, but I went with orange. I was thrilled when I took my first sip and actually tasted not orange, but orange creamsicle. Delicious! Now after some playing around, I realized the amount of water plays a role in whether or not it tastes like this or just a watered down orange, but if you do it right, it is just a wonderful taste.

Anywho, I can't recommend this product (and especially this flavor) enough. If you're someone who trains fasted, I would encourage you to try out a scoop of AminoFuze prior to your sessions and see what types of improvements you notice. I enjoy waking up at 5 AM when I get to sip on this and then work my way onto my pre-workout as I start to head into the gym (speaking of pre-workout, there's a pretty good one that just came back...  ).


----------



## cane87 (Feb 29, 2016)

*i dont think ill ever be a workout upon rising type of guy lol.Ive tried it all and about midday works best for me, if i can manage to fit in that time.This product has a kick ass profile, thanks for bringing it to everyone's attention midwest,its deff one of the better bcaa products out there !*


----------

